

Startups for Grownups - melonakos
http://academicvc.com/2013/07/05/startups-for-grownups/

======
melonakos
My thoughts on the post: [http://notonlyluck.com/2013/07/05/no-valley-and-
startups-for...](http://notonlyluck.com/2013/07/05/no-valley-and-startups-for-
grownups/)

